# Blackwater or Escambia?



## Fish88 (Nov 23, 2015)

Which river would I be more likely to catch the most bass? And what lures would the bass perfer this time of year? And can anyone tell me some good spots on either river that is accesible by a 17ft bass boat...


----------



## Fish88 (Nov 23, 2015)

Or Yellow River?


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Definitely Yellow. Fish the cover with plastics.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

yellow, soft plastics and slow rolling a spinnerbait.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Yellow is by far most consistent. Escambia is good but when they are off they are off. Blackwater has some big fish and you can catch numbers at times. But other times it'll make you wanna take all your gear and your boat and set fire to it


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Buckchaser said:


> Yellow is by far most consistent. Escambia is good but when they are off they are off. Blackwater has some big fish and you can catch numbers at times. But other times it'll make you wanna take all your gear and your boat and set fire to it



well said and accurate!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Fish88 said:


> Which river would I be more likely to catch the most bass? And what lures would the bass perfer this time of year? And can anyone tell me some good spots on either river that is accesible by a 17ft bass boat...


Well by golly guys thanks for the helpful tips


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Fish88 said:


> Which river would I be more likely to catch the most bass? And what lures would the bass perfer this time of year? And can anyone tell me some good spots on either river that is accesible by a 17ft bass boat...


From what I have seen on the Yellow the whole river is accessible with a 17 foot bass boat up to hwy 90 if it's not too low, but you don't go busting up and down the river like gang busters, ...... snags you can see and snags you can't see until they stick you....but it's probably the best river to produce a catch. consistently


----------



## Fish88 (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks, I appreciate the information.


----------



## Geaux Red (Jul 3, 2014)

*Yellow River*

Soaking and Swimming Small jigs in an around cover have produced good numbers for me.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am hunting Yellow around Carr Landing this morning. It is a little higher than I like, but I wish I would have brought my tackle. I bet Guest Lake would be a good place to launch today. I would bring a gun. You never know what you might see while you are fishing.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Fish88 said:


> Which river would I be more likely to catch the most bass? And what lures would the bass perfer this time of year?


Get some solid black 3/8 tungstens, a 3/0 wide gap gamakatsu hook, and a pack of Zoom black trick worms. Rig them texas style on some 12 to 20 pound flurocarbon line. Fish them in the lakes for the bigger largemouth, but there are plenty of spotted bass to be caught in Yellow main river as well this time of year using this setup. I can honestly vouch for over 1000 bass by myself on Yellow, probaly about 100 for Buckchaser, and another 1000 with my tournament partner. If you haven't seen the thread with the black trick worms in the bass belly from Blackwater, that should convince you....


----------

